# Charles Daly 20 gauge



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Charles Daly's semi-auto 20 gauge shotguns. I have a friend who is just introducing his daughter to waterfowl hunting and wondered if this would be a good gun for her. The reason he chose 20 gauge is because he wants as low of recoil as possible because she is a really small gal and doesn't need a gun that's going to beat up on her when she's trying to get into the sport. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Benelli man


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am personally leery of Charles Daly purely because I have never known anyone that owns one. And since they have been around for a while now, I am personally skeptical of them since no one seems to have one. BUT that is just my ignorant opinion there.

If it were me, I would personally suggest just buying her a Remington 870 Express or a Mossberg 500 for her first shotgun. They are well built, and wont cost a fortune. And then if she really gets into waterfowling, she can get a SBE!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i agree with the mossberg! i had this debate for myself awhile back. decided to go with the mossberg. but i also got a 12 gauge. that also played a factor in it because it was either 12 or 20.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm assuming this is the cheap version sold at Wal-Mart? I'd also go with something else. The thing about Charles Daly is you get what you pay for. They don't manufacture their own guns, but rather contract with different companies all over the world to produce guns for them. You can find a Charles Daly for a couple hundred bucks one place and C.D.'s that cost as much as a house in another place. For roughly the same amount of money your friend could get a Remington 870 youth model in 20 gauge. The pump action is safer for a beginner anyway and the 870 is generally regarded as a much more reliable gun.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah I agree with you all on the fact that I haven't heard much about them. The only reason he chose the Daly was because its a semi-auto in a 20 gauge hoping for the least recoil possible because she is very small. How do the 870's compare in recoil to a gas powered semi-auto? The recoil is the main concern and price is a close second. Or if there is any other guns that havent been mentioned feel free to throw out suggestions. Thanks for the comments! Our goal is just to get another kid excited to be out with her dad taking part in nature. In the most painless way possible  . Thanks again!
Benelli Man


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The Daly is probably an OK gun but I think you're getting good advise from these other guys. It's a real problem trying to get a gun for a small person that fits and at the same time isn't so light that the recoil becomes a problem. The Mossberg 500 Youth model in 20g is a great little gun, very reliable and shoots very well. The Rem 870 Youth is equally as well made AND is a lot smother action. Autoloads can soften the recoil a little but not enough to make it the determining factor in gun selection. *The key is to get her a gun that fits well!!* and get her out shooting clay with light loads until she shoots well and loses any fear she might have. You can step her up to heavy loads on hunt day and she'll never know the differents. Never ever have her "try out" a heavy hunting load while target shooting just to let her "feel what it is like". Just hand her the heavier loads when you get out into the field, she'll do just fine.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

How big is this girl? The guns I'm about to link you to are really small, but do have an adjustable length of pull to grow with the kid. The 870 and 1187 come in a version called the Compact. The 870 is obviously a pump and the 1187 is a semi-auto. Both of these versions have super soft recoil pads that are about double the size of a normal recoil pad. Here's a link:
http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/shotguns/model_870/model_870_express_compact.asp


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I was looking into the CDs for a friend not too long ago. It seems they are made in Turkey and appear to have quite a decent reputation. All the research I did was online, so take it for what it is worth. He ran into some financial difficulties just as he was preparing to purchase one, so never ended up with anything... yet.

Everything I read about them made them look promising, but like so many other folks, I don't know anybody with actual personal experience with one.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a friend who had one and it shot light sporting loads like 7 1/2's just fine, however when he shot any kind of hunting load it would not function well at all. he sent it in 2 times to be fixed after shooting heavy loads then he sold it.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the input! My friend ended up getting his daughter a semi-auto Mossberg 20 gauge.


----------

